

Coca-Cola Launches Mobile Payment System - Partners with Google - Casc
http://anidea.com/strategy/coca-cola-launches-mobile-payment-system/

======
RobAtticus
On one hand, I really like this because it does make it more convenient to use
vending machines by removing the need for cash and coins. The other side of
that coin, however, is I feel it'll make me less selective and I'll end up
paying their marked up prices since the cost will seem "less real." Parting
with real cash makes me less inclined to spend $1.25 on a soda, but if all I
have to do is tap and "pay later" I'll probably give in to temptation more
often.

~~~
ben1040
_I really like this because it does make it more convenient to use vending
machines by removing the need for cash and coins._

Going beyond that, I would absolutely kill to see NFC-enabled parking meters.
Using credit or debit all the time means I don't accumulate coins anymore in
my car. So then I have nothing to pay parking meters, and I often end up
having to take a gamble on getting a ticket.

~~~
wycats
A large chunk of San Francisco has credit card enabled meters:
<http://sfpark.org/>

The whole program is actually really interesting: the meters update their
prices by 25-50¢ each month to attempt to meet congestion targets per street.

Plus they have an API providing app developers with meter information
(including current usage) <http://sfpark.org/how-it-
works/developerresources/>.

The video (<http://sfpark.org/about-the-project/>) explains it really well.

~~~
omellet
Philadelphia recently installed credit-card meters, and they're terrible. They
almost always refuse to scan either of my two cards correctly, a problem I
never have with any other card scanners. I don't know if it's because they're
exposed to the elements or what, but they just don't perform as advertised.
NFC would be great in this scenario, as you can fully protect the sensor from
the weather.

------
ge0rg
TFT + network + Android NFC + Google = targeted ads on vending machines!

In version 2.0, you will get a discount for automatically posting your
purchase on G+.

------
thinkcomp
This isn't a very accurate headline.

~~~
hugh3
This would be a more useful comment if it were more specific.

~~~
thinkcomp
Coca-Cola is not launching a mobile payment system.

